# Stadium Regulations and Requirements



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Benjuk said:


> It's not about protecting fans or players - it's about providing the maximum space for unobstructed views of advertising.


FIFA's justficiation in the document is protection for the players


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

JYDA said:


> The distance from first row to touch line is excessive in some cases. Just look at the Emirates. Brutal views in the first few rows and It's not like it protecting the players...


Agreed. This is heinous and I'd rather stadiums built the first few rows retractable as a means to comply with this for FIFA events. Otherwise let the fans get closer as they deserve. 


Benjuk said:


> It's not about protecting fans or players - it's about providing the maximum space for unobstructed views of advertising.


Sadly, so true. Well, this and for photographers and special FIFA personnel, but either way it sucks.


JYDA said:


> FIFA's justficiation in the document is protection for the players


That's because their just being FIFA, an organization that just looks out for it's own interest. They'll only act on behalf of the game, fans and/or players when their livelihood is at stake.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

According to FIFA stadium book the distance between stand and pitch has to be +6m at the sights and +7,5m at the goal stands.
(They demolished the first 2-3 rows at Dortmund West stand)

Don't know about the rrows.
In the book its shown as 80cm which is nowadys standard.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

it doesn't "have" to be

rules can and have been bended


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

But the distance have to be. Just look at Dortmund.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

stupid rules... fans should be as close to the pitch as possible... it even looks better on telly...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

While many stadia are top class, it is likely that minor works will take place inside and outside the venue e.g. tunnels for players installed in the correct areas, the first few rows of seats removed, lighting etc.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

bigbossman said:


> stupid rules... fans should be as close to the pitch as possible... it even looks better on telly...


You need space for ambulance or trucks (transport)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you? I don't quite understand that. Is health and safety at Old Trafford not up to standard already then? I'm sure, given our country's experience with stadium tragedies, they're about as safe as they can be. I don't want to sound too pompous, but how could removing the first few rows at Old Trafford be of any practical benifit to anyone other than pencil-pushers who say "rules is rules"?



> While many stadia are top class, it is likely that minor works will take place inside and outside the venue e.g. tunnels for players installed in the correct areas


Could you tell me how rerouting the player's tunnel is a minor job or even why it's necessary other than the fact that FIFA say it is? I mean practical reasons why walking out from the corner isn't good enough please..


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

_Auxiliary area
Additional flat areas are required beside the playing field, ideally behind each goal
line, where players can warm up. This area should also allow for the circulation of
assistant referees, ball boys and girls, medical staff, security staff and the media. It is
recommended that this be a minimum of 8.5m on the sides and 10m on the ends.
This results in an overall playing field and auxiliary area dimension of:
length: 125m, width: 85m_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715478

At CL games the first 2-3 rows are empty at OT


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Seems overly beuracratic and kind of pointless to me. The fans don't like being far away from the pitch and it does nothing for the atmosphere. FIFA has some odd rules.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Those are the rules though and if you want the World cup then they have to be applied, end of Story


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm sure they would be if they're still in place by 2018. But for me, they take away more than they give to the event.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

RobH said:


> Seems overly beuracratic and kind of pointless to me. The fans don't like being far away from the pitch and it does nothing for the atmosphere. FIFA has some odd rules.


Well it is beaucratic but those are teh rules. World Cup is a show not only an event. FIFA gets money from there. And if you're talking about atmosphere i believe it's correlated with the situation in the stadium itself doesn't matter if it's close or not. 

World Cup has very expensive ticket prices and would you spent so much money just to watch the back of the ad boards?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

flierfy said:


> We know about these regulations. However, it will be the FIFA that has to change its regulation because the player tunnel at Old Trafford won't move. The UEFA has no problems with eccentric player tunnel. So why should the FIFA.
> 
> Same could be said about seat close to the pitch. Crowds close to the pitch is eye-catching and looks extremely good on TV. Yet again, it's FIFA which should change their regulations and leave security concerns to the local authorities.
> 
> And don't get me started about sight lines. Everyone who complains about sight in a football ground is no football fan and can fvck right off.


it seems you forgot that WC is a FIFA event not UEFA so you need to follow the organizer's rules. It's simple, right? 

FIFA has been the organizer of WC for years and they made the regulations based on the previous experiences.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

If the FA don't like the rules FIFA have several other bidders who are more than capable of hosting with those rules.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Look, I didn't say the FA wouldn't implement such rules. I was just questioning their validity, that's all.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

RobH said:


> Look, I didn't say the FA wouldn't implement such rules. I was just questioning their validity, that's all.


I suppose that having learnt first hand one of the main FIFA rules, I am less than optimistic about England somehow being "accommodated."
That rule is "What FIFA wants FIFA gets".


----------



## Bingethink (Aug 1, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> _Auxiliary area
> Additional flat areas are required beside the playing field, ideally behind each goal
> line, where players can warm up. This area should also allow for the circulation of
> assistant referees, ball boys and girls, medical staff, security staff and the media. *It is
> ...


A reccomendation is not the same as a rule.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

raynsity said:


> it seems you forgot that WC is a FIFA event not UEFA so you need to follow the organizer's rules. It's simple, right?
> 
> FIFA has been the organizer of WC for years and they made the regulations based on the previous experiences.


Football is played in England for more than 150 years. England is experienced in hosting football matches more than any other country and even more so than the technocrats in the FIFA HQ.

FIFA's rules aren't based on experience. They are made in an ivory-tower in Switzerland, far away from real football. Who needs bloody 8,50 m on the sidelines?

FIFA can dictate even their silliest rule only as long as there are enough candidates to chose from. But this could change rather quickly as the outlook of the world's economy is rather bleak. More and more country slide into recession. And their governments will soon have better things to do than spending large portions of their budget on preparing a World Cup.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I am not from the UEFA or FIFA. 
Maybe we should write an email to them.


----------



## Bobsi (Dec 11, 2008)

What major football stadiums in Europe complies to all the criteria?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

of course all new one 

Allianz Arena, Emirates, Wembley


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> stupid rules... fans should be as close to the pitch as possible... it even looks better on telly...


looks good till a disgruntled fan jumps out of the stands, tackles a ref and snaps his neck.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

If you just need to ignore comfort then you could just make a stadium with FIFA requirements and for league games you could install retractable stands, just seems fair to me if you guys are debating like this.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Unless there's a moat or a high enough wall to make a pitch invader risk injury then distance from the pitch isn't going to deter them. Just look at the Emirates. The first row is a day trip from the touch lines. The extra distance didn't really help when half the Spurs away section invaded the pitch to celebrate the Tottenham equalizer a few months back.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

If someone in determined enough to get onto the pitch they will, regardless of the distance for the stand to the pitch.

My ground, Windsor, has the FIFA space between the pitch and stands and 2.5m deep moats at the front of the new stands. They haven't stopped pitch invaders in the past.

The Oval, in east Belfast, has 3m high barbed wire fence along with the FIFA distance, it hasn't stopped invaders.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Emirates is really extreme
Goals stands is are 12-13m away although FIFA and UEFA say +7,5m


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

JYDA said:


> Unless there's a moat or a high enough wall to make a pitch invader risk injury then distance from the pitch isn't going to deter them. Just look at the Emirates. The first row is a day trip from the touch lines. The extra distance didn't really help when half the Spurs away section invaded the pitch to celebrate the Tottenham equalizer a few months back.


EXACTLY 

not to nit pick, but it should be half the spurs away section that hadn't already gone home :lol:


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Emirates is really extreme
> Goals stands is are 12-13m away although FIFA and UEFA say +7,5m


that's because the arsenal don't care about the real fans anymore... all they care about is the money!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Shame.
Galatasaray's aim was to earn money with the new stadium. But "it must have it" points had been given to the Architects (asp):
-close stands
-good acoustics
-steep stands

2005 the board asked the fans for there opinion. More than 10,000 mails have been sent within 2 weeks.

You have to involve the fans in the project.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is a case in point of how arsenal don't care for the fans that followed the club through thick and thin

Thousands attend funeral of legendary Arsenal fan
19/10/2007 - The times



> The streets of North London were brought to a standstill on Thursday, as thousands of mourners attended the funeral of legendary football hooligan, Dainton “The Bear” Connell.
> 
> Considered a folk hero by many Arsenal fans, Mr Campbell, 46, was killed in a car crash in Moscow two weeks ago, where he was working as a bodyguard for the Pet Shop Boys. He had forged a close friendship with the band, which cancelled a gig in Romania to attend the funeral and said they were “devastated” at his death.
> 
> ...


click on the link to see pictures and comments from fans who are turning their backs on the arsenal

Although i don't no denton, i was there coincidentally in Islington on the day of the funeral, the scenes were amazing. They are what embody the spirit of the Arsenal and i ain't talking hooliganism, but passion!

anyway all irrelevant lol!


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

I've found this site, with some more links: http://www.patrickmartinsports.com/standards.html


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

fill the moats with crocodiles


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Chimaera said:


> I've found this site, with some more links: http://www.patrickmartinsports.com/standards.html


Does somebody have the pdf's for the basketball ones?


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

does anybody know how wide vomitories and aisles in an indoor areena have to be ? im doing a school project designing an arena that fits on a cramped property , and i guessed that al isles and vomitories were about 2 meters wide , but looking at photos from various arenas , it looks like they are closer to 1 -1,5 meters ..


----------



## artet (Apr 3, 2007)

I think indoor arena vomitories wide is the same as for stadiums, 1,2m minimum.


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

ok thanks do you know the width and height requirements of the " vomitories " or more of openings that go onto the arena floor? i know it has to be big enough for an ice machine end for a flexible arena like the one im designing , a small traktor ... but are there any specific heght / with requirements of these openings ?


----------



## artet (Apr 3, 2007)

Huskies said:


> ok thanks do you know the width and height requirements of the " vomitories " or more of openings that go onto the arena floor? i know it has to be big enough for an ice machine end for a flexible arena like the one im designing , a small traktor ... but are there any specific heght / with requirements of these openings ?


I don't think there is any. It's probably up to what you want to pass through those vomitories. For soccer stadiums i know they must have one big enough for a ambulance, and for music concerts you need them big enough for big trucks or to allow the passage of big steel/structures to build the stage.

Some arenas have these entrance/exits "hidden" by temporary stands


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

ok so 4 ( one in each corner ) of these each 5 meters wide and 3 meters tall should be enough to build stages and stuff inside right ?


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

I feel that new stadiums should ditch the fences and use ditches/moats instead.

Another solution is how they built the following stadium. They have fences but it doesn't block the spectators' view after the main stand was built over the fence. Nice idea.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

^^



MicroX said:


> I feel that new stadiums should ditch the fences and use ditches/moats instead.
> 
> Another solution is how they built the following stadium. They have fences but it doesn't block the spectators' view after the main stand was built over the fence. Nice idea.


It just has the downside of larger distances between the pitch and the stands, an awfull look on TV and no possobility for fans to party and celebrate, shake hands and get autographs from the players "their heores" after a match.
Ditches are also even more dangerous than fences, because they don't prevent the attempts of pitch invasions all that effectively, but form are a hazard to the health of those that panic or are being pushed and trampled down into the ditches instead once a pitch invasion is already under way.

Fences in the terracing sections here in germany allways have gates at the staircases that are being opened as emergency exits, to allow people running onto the pitch in case of emergency or a panic or whenever a stand has to be evacuated. And they only obstruct the views of those in the first few rows, depending on how steep a stand is and how tall the spectator standing behind it, and fangroups often use them to place their banners on them.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm just curious but what happens to someone who runs onto the field when the game is going on. in countries other than the U.S. Like what crimes could they charged with or would could the local football refuse to sell them tickets. I didn't realize it was so bad that some stadia actually need a fence.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Alemanniafan said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on ditches they look awful, just look at the San Siro now and before it raised the stands (oh and the Veltins Arena). 

But there shouldn't be fences either full stop, they are even worse, you can hardly see the terrace at Dortmund because it is blocked off by the fences. I think it is ridiculous that in Germany they still have fences, surely the onus should be on using more intelligent methods to stop people running on the pitch and no matter how safe they say they are they are still a risk compared to having no fences at all.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Rev Stickleback said:


> Not every ground had them though, although the majority did. Highbury never had fences, for example.


Yep and it cost us hosting cup semi finals until 1992. Because of a riot between Everton and Southampton in the '84 semi final. After Everton's late winner their fans invaded the pitch and so did southampton's....














Didn't get a semi until Pompey vs Liverpool in 1992.








> Not really true. The game was still pretty cheap when the fences came down. Prices have only got seriously bad in the last decade or so.


Yeah they didn't price out "hooligans" there are plenty of old school who go to games and sit down on the fat arses balding observing games. My old boss on over 200k a year was former ICF but now he's a respectable director. Plenty of "hooligans" were in respectable well paid jobs back in the day too.

They priced out the poor and young, and tbf that's gonna hurt smaller lower league clubs far more than high profile big clubs near the top where there is always some other mug willing to pat with there hard earned.



> There were widespread predictions from the press - still obessed with the idea that football fans were largely hooligans - that the removal of fences would see regular pitch invasions and fights in the stands, but those fears were unfounded.


Selhurst Park just after Hillsborough...








sweet-d said:


> I'm just curious but what happens to someone who runs onto the field when the game is going on. in countries other than the U.S. Like what crimes could they charged with or would could the local football refuse to sell them tickets. I didn't realize it was so bad that some stadia actually need a fence.


Trespass iirc, in England you're likely to get a football banning order too which is an absolute joke. They do show some discretion like when Spurs scored a last minute equaliser against us in the 4-4 game, but if you watch a game in England whenever a goal is score the stewards literally try and stop any interaction between players and fans it is totally stupid.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

In FIFA's document on technical recommendations/requirements for foorball stadiums, it says that the minimum bapacity for a FIFA Confederations Cup Final requires the host stadium to have a 50,000+ capacity and the FIFA World Cup Final requires the host stadium to have a 60,000+ capacity. I thought the FIFA World Cup final venue has a minimum capacity of 80,000?


----------



## Cogan (Mar 5, 2011)

A while back I posted on the LOSC Lille Stadium thread that I thought it would look good with US-style ribbon boards between the tiers, but someone else posted that this was against stadium regulations in Europe. I could not find any such regulations.

Does anybody know if there is any truth to this? (with proof/link?!) I can't think of any European stadiums off-hand that use ribbon boards other than around the pitch, but is this due to regulations or just because they aren't really needed?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

*Touchline-to-stand distances*

In the Twickenham Stadium thread, there's been a lot of discussion about the amount of space around the pitch, with people speculating on how many extra rows could be added if the pitch were lowered (which is unlikely to happen any time soon, given that the RFU have spent £1.2 on a brand new pitch with undersoil heating and drainage!).

Using a photo I took from the South Stand, and using the 5m and 15m pitch markings as a guide, I've measured the strip of grass outside the touchline as ~5.5 metres wide, and the tarmac concourse as ~7 metres, giving a total of ~12.5 metres from the touchline to the wall in front of the wheelchair enclosure.










How does this compare to other stadia worldwide? Are there any regulations dictating the minimum space around pitches (e.g. FIFA/UEFA and national association criteria)?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

PS This discussion is probably only appropriate to association, Gaelic and rugby football - American and Canadian football both involve an army of players, coaches and officials between the crowd and the pitch, and Australian Rules football is played in odd-shaped grounds.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

UEFA's:



www.sercan.de said:


> *goal line*
> 7.5m min.
> 10m optimum
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94855852&postcount=70


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

I can understand the reasoning why they want such large gaps between the field and the supporters, ease of access for utilities, space for the press/cameras things of that nature, but considering I'm a fan of a Lower League English football team, in a stadium surrounded by Victorian Terraced streets, they seem like such a waste of space and a threat to any sort of atmosphere. In the stand that I sit in (the Gordon Road Stand) I'm only a few rows back and I have a terrific view of the pitch, very close to the players (and more importantly to give abuse to the Lino!) and wouldn't change it for the world.

The following is a photo from Groundhopping.se which shows just how close the pitch is to the stands at Priestfield.










Now obviously Gillingham aren't going to be competing in the Champion's League anytime soon, and we get an average home attendance of about 5500 so it's not like we even exist to UEFA, but whenever I see a newly designed stadium with these massive gaps akin to the Emirates it just makes me a bit sad for the fans.


----------



## ressy14 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi.
What are the ideal dimensions for security/ambulance exit where fire trucks can enter too? (height and width)
Is there any requirement for it? 
Thanks.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

ressy14 said:


> Hi.
> What are the ideal dimensions for security/ambulance exit where fire trucks can enter too? (height and width)
> Is there any requirement for it?
> Thanks.


ideal exits are 4-5m wide and 4-5m tall.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Speaking of distance from pitch to first row.Old Trafford has 6.5-7m and i think its ideal.The minimum legal distance is pretty much like Old Trafford so that is the ideal.6m on sideline and 7.5 m at goal line.This keep the players focused and makes them play faster,better.Thats why english teams play so fast(compared to italian or spanish).


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

del pls


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it against FIFA regulations and requirements for a stadium to have a moat around its playing area? If so, what should surround the playing area instead to separate it from the spectator sreas?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

^ No it isnt against the rules, but there are many other alternatives:

The 'Cats Cradle' is used at Wembley and soccer city among other places, it does not obstruct views and invadors cannot cross it fast becuase the cables are designed so they can't be stood on, so people get trapped trying to navigate it.



















Stadium fences are common and cheap, but can severely obstruct views:










Some stadiums simply have a drop in front of the front row, like the Red Bull Arena in Liepzig. I think all new german stadiums need a moat or drop in front of the first row to prevent pitch invasions.










And quite a lot of stadiums use moats, as they are cheap and effective. They can have other benifits too, such as providing emergancy access or an escape route for fans or players. Famous stadiums with moats include the Amsterdam arena (In the process of filling it in now) and the jose alvalade in Portugal.










Look at chapter 9 here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/13320073/Stadia-A-Design-and-Development-Guide


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Moat and barbed wire at the Olympic Stadium in Athens:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Leedsrule said:


> ^ No it isnt against the rules, but there are many other alternatives:
> 
> The 'Cats Cradle' is used at Wembley and soccer city among other places, it does not obstruct views and invadors cannot cross it fast becuase the cables are designed so they can't be stood on, so people get trapped trying to navigate it.


I would just walk through that open gate if I wanted to get to the field or step on the frame of the wires.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

weava said:


> I would just walk through that open gate if I wanted to get to the field or step on the frame of the wires.


Yeah, people don't really think of that. I think they are better designed at Wembley.


----------

